# Nic level



## Moerse Rooikat (3/12/17)

i could vape 3.% nic in my ijusts use a dual coil and i get a hell of a hit. and the back of my throat hurts and its if its gous and sit in the back of my throat.
now dit i make the coil wrong or is that se pose to do that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH (4/12/17)

3% nic is 30mg/ml. Probably will knock your socks off as well 
Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (4/12/17)

Rooikat, i do not lnow why but if i do a mouth to lung draw on a direct lung setup i get the same experience. Just the type of draw on exactly the same setup has a huge impact.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (4/12/17)

ok 
thinking of upping the ohm of the coil. can it be that as well?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (4/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> ok
> thinking of upping the ohm of the coil. can it be that as well?


It could be many things. When i just started i coild not take drags of more than a second or so. Think the body needs time to adjust as well. Best is to play around and see what works qnd what does not.
Are you currently doing mouth to lung? What ohms and coil type? Huge airflow or very tight?

Regards.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (4/12/17)

its a ammit duel coil made a 0.3ohm coil. all air holes open. i am using it on my ijusts unit cant find a mod i like. so it is sepouse to do 80w full charge. own ejuice i use 1%nic my whife 3% as she is the smoker i am trying to get of smoking.
mouth to long or straight. wen i get home i am making a 0.5ohm coil to it might be that using 26gage wire might go thicker as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee (4/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> its a ammit duel coil made a 0.3ohm coil. all air holes open. i am using it on my ijusts unit cant find a mod i like. so it is sepouse to do 80w full charge. own ejuice i use 1%nic my whife 3% as she is the smoker i am trying to get of smoking.
> mouth to long or straight. wen i get home i am making a 0.5ohm coil to it might be that using 26gage wire might go thicker as well


3% nic? Do u mean 3mg? Otherwise its 30mg.post a picture of the juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (4/12/17)

home made at 3 mg yes
its very low that's why i say same thing is wrong. in the ijust s, i smoke 3mg and no hit felling tast niks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

